# Upgrades to Boardman Team Carbon



## amnesia (18 Aug 2010)

I can't see any bike under £1500-£2k being _that much_ of an upgrade to my 2010 Boardman Team Carbon, so instead I think I am going to upgrade what I've got and wait until I am a much better rider before going for a truly expensive bike.


So, what would you upgrade with £500 to spend ?

Thinking wheels / tyres, possibly saddle.

Anything else ?


----------



## 4F (18 Aug 2010)

amnesia said:


> I can't see any bike under £1500-£2k being _that much_ of an upgrade to my 2010 Boardman Team Carbon, so instead I think I am going to upgrade what I've got and wait until I am a much better rider before going for a truly expensive bike.
> 
> 
> So, what would you upgrade with £500 to spend ?
> ...




I would spend 500 on a good set of wheels


----------



## accountantpete (18 Aug 2010)

Wheels for £300 and a bit together with a pair of these.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Aug 2010)

Yep, as others have said. Go for new wheels.
Then buy a nice and shiny Hope Bottom Bracket. It wont make you go any faster but by golly they do look good.


----------



## adscrim (18 Aug 2010)

+1 on the wheels


----------



## amnesia (18 Aug 2010)

Looks like it's wheels then... what's light and strong enough for an 80kg chap around £350 (leaving enough for decent tyres, tubes & skewers) ?


----------



## Cyclist33 (18 Aug 2010)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=49155


----------



## Peter10 (19 Aug 2010)

This topic is pretty useful to me too, I'm after some wheels myself so it's good to see the recommendations.


----------



## lukesdad (19 Aug 2010)

Cyclist33 said:


> http://www.chainreac...x?ModelID=49155


Bit on the heavy side .


----------



## Cyclist33 (20 Aug 2010)

True. Nice quality and touches, though.
Stu


----------



## Cheule (20 Aug 2010)

Those Hope BBs are gorgeous. Shame you can't see them once installed


----------



## jimboalee (20 Aug 2010)

lukesdad said:


> Bit on the heavy side .




+1 . A backward step.

What is wrong with the OE wheels?


----------



## mr_s81 (20 Aug 2010)

lukesdad said:


> Bit on the heavy side .



+2 The planet-X model B wheelset is lighter and almost a third of the price!


----------



## Rynodinio (18 Nov 2010)

I might be getting the team carbon.

What experience have people had?


----------



## Sam Kennedy (18 Nov 2010)

+3 for Planet-X Model B's, I have them on 2 bikes and they are great!

You might want to upgrade the chainset as well


----------



## Philk (19 Nov 2010)

I Like these
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/mavic-ksyrium-elite-black-clincher-road-wheelset/

how about some carbon bars
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/road-handlebars/


----------



## Garz (19 Nov 2010)

+1 on new wheels as much as you can reasonably afford, maybe even go for a hand built pair using nice Hubs.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (21 Nov 2010)

Id spend £1 on a new polishing cloth and the rest on beer , Chippy & cake


----------

